# Trailering Unhandled Rescues



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Take the dividers out. Run them in loose and they'll be fine. Back your rig right into their pen to unload.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tie back your dividers or remove them. Put them in loose and let them sort it out on the ride home. They'll learn to stand.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Once you're moving, horses tend to settle down and concentrate on staying upright. Load and go. Don't stop unless you have to.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

run them in , they will stand back wards usually and go. As other said they will usually sort themselves out. If you have to stop for stop signs or traffic lights, really slow down and kind of creep , if it is kept rolling they seem to not fuss.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If you can get them in the slant, i would try that first. It may be difficult to run both horses in at the same time, without one getting out or refusing to enter. I do not tie my horses in the slant, except for the pony because for some reason he thinks he can try to turn around. 

If that fails, i would definitely put them in loose.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot depends on how they are to handle other than trailering and also how well they get on with each other
If you're confident that they aren't going to start kicking each other when in such close proximity then trailer them loose in the one large area. 
If you aren't confident about the above then use the partition to create two spaces and drive the most sensible one in first and then get the other in the same way.
Make sure the horses have no unbarred window or top door opening in the trailer that they can try to exit through.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

DO NOT put unhandled horses in a trailer with dividers. They will try to turn around or climb over or under and then you're in a big mess. Having seen a seasoned traveler of a horse in a slant load crane his head around to see something, get caught and unable to turn back, then panic and take the trailer apart before breaking his neck, I will NEVER recommend using dividers on a horse that isn't tied short enough to keep his head where it should be. This gelding was a seasoned rope horse, hauled thousands of miles a year, just this one time, he wanted to see something and turned his head, then couldn't turn it back because of the divider. 



They'll get on the trailer fine, especially if you can back the trailer up to a gate and 'run them on' together from behind rather than trying to lead. Once one goes on, the other will hop in. Have someone standing at the gate of the trailer to close and secure it before the horses know what's going on, then get in the truck and go.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Agree 100% and then some with the comments to put them in loose and then take them home with no dividers, no halters, ropes etc.


----------



## walknsound (Feb 1, 2019)

You said they were in desperate need of help, but not their physical condition. Are they physically able to ride 5 or 6 hours?


----------



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

walknsound said:


> You said they were in desperate need of help, but not their physical condition. Are they physically able to ride 5 or 6 hours?



I have to agree. How is their physical condition? Can they stand for that long in a trailer? Are you going to have to stop for fuel, snacks, etc? 5-6 hours in a trailer is a long time without breaks, not only for the horses, but you also. 

You don't want to get home and find out that you have a horse down in the trailer.


Good luck and keep us posted...


Roger


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Totally agree with everyone who says remove dividers, or safely secure, run them on, and shut the door and go....and keep going. 

We had to pick up a colt who was basically unhadled, his companion had died and he was all alone. We managed to get him the shelter, and eventually into the trailer...stock type, had my gelding in the front section. Once he was on we were moving, and just kept going the two hours to home...stopping is more stressful than keeping rolling if at all possible, and you certainly don’t want to be opening doors on route,


----------

